# Carlsbad and San Diego



## NooN (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to stay at Four Season in Carlsbad this Saturday for a week. Can you please recommend the activity, golf place, restaurant and anything else that we shouldn't miss, please?

Thank you...


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 3, 2006)

Four Seasons has a great Seafood Buffet.  The La Costa Resort (about 3 mi away) has a real nice restaurant and a great golf course (Tiger Woods just played there last week).  Both places have good spas.  Walk the downtown of Carlsbad -- lots of boutiques, cafes, antique stores -- also walk the promenade at the ocean.  On Sunday there will be artists set up at Carlsbad Blvd. at Carlsbad Village Drive (Carlsbad Inn resort).  Good time of year to go to Wild Animal Park in Escondido. Ask your concierge for directions.  Can take a train ride from Carlsbad to San Diego along the coast.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know if the flowers are blooming yet but there are some spectacular  place to see them.. I can't remember their names but be sure to ask.  I don't know how many there are in your party, but if you travel to San Deigo be sure to take the HOV lanes as much as you can.  They are a life saver.  Don't miss the zoo in San Diego and Sea World is a treat.  I don't know if leggo land is still in carlsbad.  Be sure to take a walk along the beach in the morning or the evening.  Carlsbad is a great place to chill out and enjoy the california lifestyle.  If the weather is good you will be perfectly happy doing nothing.


----------



## ginsun88 (Mar 3, 2006)

*The Flower Fields at Carlsbad Ranch*

You're just in time to see -- "nearly fifty acres of Giant Tecolote Ranunculus flowers are in a full bloom for approximately six to eight weeks each year - from early March through early May," http://www.carlsbad.ca.us/flowers.html

Also, it's a drive to the Hotel Del, but it's a must-see, famous landmark here in San Diego, http://www.hoteldel.com.

Enjoy!
Grace


----------



## davenlib (Mar 3, 2006)

*happy hour it*

One of the favorite things for my husband and I to do in downtown Carlsbad is to bar hop from one bar to another.  We do this instead of dinner.  At each location we order a different appatizer and a drink.. You can walk from one to another...it is such a fun community to just relax in...

You  have to get ice cream at "Coldstone" if you havent had one before.. they start with your ice cream on a marble stone and then they add fun ingredients and mix them in....so many yummy choices...


----------



## ginsun88 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Jake's Del Mar*

This is a wonderful casual restaurant right on the beach, and they have a to-die-for "Hula Pie," http://www.jakesdelmar.com.


----------



## cmi (Mar 3, 2006)

For great pizza try Pizza Port in downtown Carlsbad. (corner of Carlsbad Village Dr. and Roosevelt)

For great Irish Pub try Giblin's in downtown Carlsbad (on Grand Street).

For a Coffee House other than Starbucks try  Vinaka in downtown Carlsbad (on Carlsbad Village Dr. by Neiman's Restaurant across from Carlsbad Inn Resort).

For a tasty danish and regular american coffee try The Danish Bakery in downtown Carlsbad on Roosevelt across from U.S. post office.

For shopping go to Carlsbad Company Outlet stores off Palomar Airport Road I-5 exit.

For More expensive shopping go to The Forum in La Costa (south carlsbad) on La Costa Avenue.


And of course for a nice drive: Drive on Highway 101 and enjoy the beautiful beach scenery.


----------



## davenlib (Mar 7, 2006)

*pizza port*

I second the pizza port...their beer batter pretzels are as goodas the pizza....


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, the flowers are just barely showing their colors, sorry.  It will be another few weeks before the football field of color realy displays.  I live here and just drove past 2 days ago.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 8, 2006)

French pastry at its finest -- on Carlsbad Village Drive in the Albertson's Center at the back.  They make it there.  Called French Restaurant. Open only breakfast and lunch and their breakfasts are great.  Get the fresh fruit with breakfast, very generous.


----------

